# OIP Cobia



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The first Cobia of the year was hooked off the Okaloosa Island pier, unfortunately it was lost at the gaff. I'm going to check it out tomorrow and hope for a bit of luck.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the report..... Keepem coming :thumbup: hows the water look


----------

